# BAKCOU Storrm e-Bike



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

This is looking like a fun vehicle. A mental health stress relieving tool (yeah right...IRS will frown)

Does anyone have experience with this type of bike and maybe some pros/cons?

I have the wants for this one........in black. 

21 Ah battery (x2)
1000 W motor....could bring riding fun back into my life.






Storm - Bakcou eBikes


Motor: This smart torque sensing motor, powered by Bafang, is capable of falling under all 3 Classifications of ebike laws. Toggle between 750 watts, and 1,000 continuous watts with a max power output of 1,500 watts. How is that possible? For a video tutorial – Click Here Battery: Extended...




bakcou.com


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

Where do you want to go and what do you want to do with it? My needs in the city are probably different. You're across the sound from me I think.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

N Kitsap Co. 
I want NO limitations. 
If this turns out to be a win, I will get one for everyone in the family...........might make outdoors a new thing again.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> This is looking like a fun vehicle. A mental health stress relieving tool (yeah right...IRS will frown)


I'd say as long as you ride across the job site periodically, that right there is a legitimate business expense.

Cool looking ride.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of bike paths allow ones with an on/off switch, but not ones with a throttle.

Other than that, even a 750 watt one will handle hills. Hills eat up charge 

The most common bogus statements are range and charge time. Find actual user reviews to check the claims.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice, but not affordable enough for me. On the other hand, I might have to buy Affirm when they IPO. 
Where are they actually made? Utah? I didn't see it mentioned on the website.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Bike Utah. 
motor, Bafang - China


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you don't mind spending the money and that particular bike suits you, you can have a lot of fun. We've had hub motor ones for probably 10 years. Motors and batteries just keep getting better and better and cheaper as well.


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

wallmaxx said:


> N Kitsap Co.
> I want NO limitations.
> If this turns out to be a win, I will get one for everyone in the family...........might make outdoors a new thing again.


If you really want no limitations look at zero motorcycles. They have a supermoto style bike that would kill it off road with a set of knobbies.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Do they require a license to operate? I’ll check that out.


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah they are electric motorcycles. Legally I'm WA anything over 500ish KW is an electric motorcycle but the laws are a little convoluted. My friends ride high power ebikes around the city all the time and SPD doesn't seem to care. I also have a motorcycle license. Zeros are legit motorcycles so I probably wouldn't ride one without a license. But those are easy to get .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

wallmaxx said:


> Do they require a license to operate? I’ll check that out.


All that is state by state. Up here, if you can pedal it and top speed is limited (25 MPH?), and power us 1000W or less it's a bicycle. For some bike paths, if it has variable throttle instead of just an on / off switch, it isn't an electric assist bike so it isn't allowed.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Well....it's ordered. I'll update when it gets here with a goPro video.....I live 5 miles from town so I'll take a quick trip to the hardware store to see how it does. I never used to wear a helmet on a bike growing up, but I'll be looking into that now, for sure.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok......is this going too far for a old cranky former framer?


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I like it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

It arrives on the 24th....those guys rock on getting it out the door.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We see these type of fat tire E-bikes all over the place. Maybe not that exact one but a few different ones are sold here. 
Could be someplace in Waikiki renting them??


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

I've had a Rad Rover fat tire ebike for a couple years and really like it. Use it a lot for deer hunting, saves a lot of walking and gets me into the area quietly.
Also pretty fun just to go for a ride around the countryside. I can get about 25 road miles per charge and it runs about 20 mph top speed.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I just drove it around the neighborhood and down to the ocean....wow this is fun. So far, 26 MPH with no peddling. Peddling up hill is a breeze...or don't peddle.....user preference. I shot some GoPro (but on time lapse so it's way too fast) so I'll have to do the circuit again....darn.


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks Nice. Wanna race?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

StabMasterArs0n said:


> Wanna race?


And that's why I stayed away from motorcycles and extremely fast cars. LOL


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

@hdavis there is nothing like a fast bike. Sometimes I feel like Dr. Strangelove riding on the rocket.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

hdavis said:


> And that's why I stayed away from motorcycles and extremely fast cars. LOL


Yeah, that's an urge/impulse I got out of a long time ago. 40 years.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Robie said:


> Yeah, that's an urge/impulse I got out of a long time ago. 40 years.


Yea me too!  Dam I had a fast KZ1000 when I was a kid.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

How do you like that seat


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea me too!  Dam I had a fast KZ1000 when I was a kid.


I'm too young to have ever been on a KZ but the old guys I know say they were insanely powerful for the time.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Fastest production bike at the time, IIRC.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bored out ported and polished. Carbs reworked. We'd race em late at night on alligator alley in the swamps of south Florida. We'd us CBs  to make sure the way was clear.


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How do you like that seat


You asking me?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

No,, wallmax and the e-bike seat


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

Ok. Been eating tamales and drinking beer all day. Probably time to put the phone away.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Surprisingly, the seat is okay.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

The helmet arrived. It’s so cool to barely pedal up hill and the bike races.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Does the battery come out to be charged and is it replacable?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Battery comes off. I charge them at room temp as opposed to unheated space. Bought a second 21AHr battery to have a swap option. Doubles the range.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kn3WNY

This is more my style, enjoy your ride.


----------



## Nayorg (Feb 18, 2021)

It seems very cool. I'm an amateur cyclist and I've been doing this since I was in college. Back then, my friends and I used to walk in the alley together in the evening and have a good time, but after that, it became a daily habit. We also bought a super bright bicycle light together because when it got dark, we really needed it and it was very easy to use. At first, I took something simpler but the battery discharge very quickly and it was not comfortable at all and we decided to take something much better. I remember with nostalgia those beautiful memories.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

StabMasterArs0n said:


> Looks Nice. Wanna race?
> View attachment 507515


I will


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

hdavis said:


> Fastest production bike at the time, IIRC.


Lots of advances in bikes in the past 4 decades. Look up some performance numbers on bikes that were considered fast when new, it's pretty comical. A 1973 Kaw 900 with a 127 top speed, and 16 seconds to get there. Some new bikes can hit 100 in 1st gear, and a little over 5 seconds.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I remember the first time I saw a video of a hyabusa winding out on roads around Dallas....


----------

